# Cranes Foundry. Ipswich Suffolk.



## Black Shuck (May 11, 2010)

Cranes Foundry in Ipswich closed around 2008 with the loss of around 250 employees. Its Suffolk were moved to Industrial Sites Overseas, following a decision to Cut Costs.Crane Fluid has been moving manufacturing process away from Ipswich – where it used to employ some 700 workers – to cheaper foreign labour markets for a number of years and will now close all its production processes there. Of the 286 staff currently in Ipswich, 210 work in production-related positions. 
The Ipswich facility manufactures a variety of valves and fittings used in controlling the flow of liquids and natural gas.
“The manufacture of malleable iron fittings will cease during the second half of 2008. We will continue to supply our customers with these products from our lower cost sources. At the same time production of malleable iron valves will also cease, as will the manufacture of large bronze valves with the manufacturing of both products being transferred to other Crane facilities.” 
Founded in 1855, Crane Co. is a diversified manufacturer of highly engineered industrial products under five business segments: Aerospace & Electronics, Fluid Handling, Engineered Materials, Merchandising Systems, and Controls with approximately 12,000 employees world wide. The Sites is Huge, although a lot has been trashed, still one of the Biggest and best Industrial Premises M02W and I have covered. A massive 44 acres in all and 4 hours of Brilliant exploring!!. The Pics,..


----------



## losttom (May 12, 2010)

I cant see the pics


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2010)

Cant You?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2010)

There are a lot on there Tom.


----------



## jonney (May 12, 2010)

Now I know why you were sore all over mate, great photo's. I love the stainless steel sink in the middle of the locker room, they have the same type in the BAE factory in Newcastle (Formally Vickers Armstrong the Tank makers)


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2010)

Yep, it was an Epic explore, if Ever there was one mate. I wondered what on earth those big Metal Dishes were for at first! I though they were some sort of Drinking fountain! The actual Foundry was MASSIVE. I find it difficult to explain just how huge these Warehouses or Shop Floors were. Each of them alone were around 4 to 500 yards long, and there were at least 10 of them!. The shots in the dark, are a Conveyor belt that run under the floor of one of yje Warehouses, and was around 200 Yards long I think!. There was a small ladder leading down, a little like an ROC Ladder but nout quite as deep, then a very, Very small enclosed tunnel running along the side of the Conveyor Belt. If it wasnt for our Urbex Torches, we would have been in Pitch Blackness!! Luckily enough it lended itself rather condusively to Light Painting!


----------



## losttom (May 12, 2010)

I can see them now Keith, dont know why they wouldnt load up earlier 
Looks like a good place, might have to pay a visit next time im over that way


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2010)

losttom said:


> I can see them now Keith, dont know why they wouldnt load up earlier
> Looks like a good place, might have to pay a visit next time im over that way


Thats weird mate! Never mind eh! These things happn now and again. If you do decide to visit, youll need a whole day, the Place is just Enormous!


----------



## MD (May 12, 2010)

i like the look of that tis huge !! 
excellent work


----------



## Black Shuck (May 12, 2010)

MD said:


> i like the look of that tis huge !!
> excellent work



Thanks MD, I know there are a loT of shots but I wanted to get everything as Did M02W. It really was Gargantuan.


----------

